# Couple of general questions about leather care etc



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Planning to clean and condition my seats at the weekend with Liquid Leather. A few slightly daft questions. First of all, when using the nail brush to work in the cleaner, do you just oscillate it over a tiny spot, or move it in larger circles? Secondly, do you clean and condition the sides of the seats as well? Thirdly, is it worth doing the rear seats? Absolutely pristine, but suspect conditioner protects from sun damage etc. Finally, what cloth do you guys recommend to apply the conditioner? (I know Terry/cotton cloth suggested, but where do you get yours from?)

While I'm here, any thoughts on fact that screen wash inevitably ends up on paintwork of roof/wings when spraying from aliens. Isn't this bad for paintwork? My flatmate only uses water outside winter, which can't be a good idea, for this reason.

Thanks as ever! 

Tom


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Small spot - large area? Doesn't really matter! The idea is to just "push" the cleaner into the pores of the leather...probably takes me 10 minutes to clean a a single front seat if that helps give you an idea of how much "working in" you should be doing.

Definately treat your rear seats to coat of conditioner - it'll help prevent the leathetr from drying out be it from the effects of air con or sun.

Terry towel - any old piece of towel will do. Buy a cheapy face cloth from the supermarket, it's the right size to fold into a convenient sized pad without it absorbing too much conditioner.

Dave


----------

